# easiest species of tarantula to breed?



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been thinking about breeding tarantulas for a couple of weeks (1 maybe 2 months) but only just got round my mum to letting me do it. So I was just wandering what would be the best and easiest species to breed .
Thanks a load!
Ash.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've heard P.murinus are supposed to be one of the easiest .


----------



## asopeoprea (Oct 8, 2009)

i heard that l. parahybana are easy to breed and produce a lot of offspring as well 

good luck!:2thumb:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

P.murinus also


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Dont think there is any one species which is easy to breed the process of mating and success is down to chance luck and having the right conditioning which even then cant prepare for unexpected events.


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Try the cheaper specie so it won't hurt your pocket if they'll eat each other. ^^


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

k_orbz said:


> Try the cheaper specie so it won't hurt your pocket if they'll eat each other. ^^


 that's nice!
:lol2:
Thanks everyone for the replies I might try L.parahybana as I don't fancy packing 100's of little lighting bolts into tiny vials :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Oooh, actually I'm gonna look into N.chromatus
They're a favourite :thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Eeeee!
Then there's avics!
spoilt for choice here! :lol2:


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

*books*

these have everything about breeding

The Tarantula Keepers Guide (Schultz and Schultz, 1998 or 2009)
Tarantulas and Other Arachnids (Marshall, 2000)


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

lukeyboi said:


> these have everything about breeding
> 
> The Tarantula Keepers Guide (Schultz and Schultz, 1998 or 2009)
> Tarantulas and Other Arachnids (Marshall, 2000)


 Cheers for that mate!
I'll have a look


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

My plague said:


> that's nice!
> :lol2:
> Thanks everyone for the replies I might try L.parahybana as I don't fancy packing 100's of little lighting bolts into tiny vials :lol2:



If you do L. parahybana, you certainly won't be packing 100's of little slings up....you'll be packing 1000's 

Then bear in mind you'll only be able to sell ten a penny!

The more agressive species tend to be the easier to breed, P.murinus like people have said are pretty simple, as many other baboons!

Despite their reputation, chile rose can be one of the most awkward, a lot of aggression and rough and tumble in a lot of cases!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> If you do L. parahybana, you certainly won't be packing 100's of little slings up....you'll be packing 1000's
> 
> Then bear in mind you'll only be able to sell ten a penny!
> 
> ...


I've heard a lot about Chile Roses munching on their sacs .


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> I've heard a lot about Chile Roses munching on their sacs .


I've not a clue, never got to that stage myself, i have 4 red chile rose that were all mated and neither produced a sac :roll:

My partners first experience mating was a chile rose pairing at a friends house, he said it was mental, got them both out on the floor..nothing...nothing..nothing for about 15 minutes then they were rolling around all over the floor, fangs and legs everywhere :lol:

I recently did gold knees and chromatus, they were a dream to breed, but i may have just been lucky 

Just waiting for my geniculata and auratum males to mature, though not looking forward to the former, they're physco!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> If you do L. parahybana, you certainly won't be packing 100's of little slings up....*you'll be packing 1000's*
> 
> Then bear in mind you'll only be able to sell ten a penny!
> 
> ...


*gulp* :shock:

OHH!!!!!!!
E.platypus or somthin like that 
Stout legged babbon!!
They're my FAVOURITE BABOON!!!! :gasp:
And I never see slings available!
Are they hard??? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

PACHYPUS!
THAT was it
not platypus :lol2::blush:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Considering you're still living with mum and no doubt you'll need to know what you're getting into I'd suggest you source Ron Baxter's book or one of the above mentioned books before starting.
You should also get some preparation under your belt. Lots of people seem to be getting into breeding without looking into it properly, so in a bid to help steer you in the right direction here's a few pointers:
1. Make sure what you're breeding are guaranteed to be of the same species. Mixing up the species eg. G. rosea NCF, CCF and RCF or many of the Avics is helping to create the mess we have today with these species. I've seen some threads in here where breeding has occured and the breeders weren't even aware of issues of ID! Source breeding pairs from the likes of TSS or pick species that are most obvious.
2. Check out the conditioning required. Without such its easy to breed a species that will do no more than breed. They may or may not lay a sac, they may produce an infertile sac, they may eat the sac or the sac might not have the right conditions to produce slings. If the slings are expensive its likely you'll need to observe conditioning.
3. Prepare your breeding environment and make decision on whether to leave the potential breeders together for an extended time or short spells. You'll be faced with the same question when it comes to removing the sac or leaving it with mum.
4. Make sure you're comfortable with the species you decide on, its no good going for baboons or pokies if you're scared stiff of introducing and seperating.
5. Prepare yourself for the amount of likely slings and how you're going to house these. 100 slings that need to be seperated need 100 pots and 100 crickets for feeding twice a week, multiply that by X and you could find you have a full time job! You'll also need to consider how you can sell these, if you decide on L. parahybana and someone succeeds with 1000 slings before you (it could be up to 2,000) you could find yourself with a lot of unwanted slings. 
6. Consider the timescale required. Grammostola, Aphonopelma and Brachypelma could take a couple of years to see any slings, P. cambridgei might see results in 4 months.

You're likely to make some mistakes, we all do and its part of the learning curve, so try something thats not too expensive and be aware that even if you do everything right there's no guarantee - "don't count your chickens til your eggs have hatched" 

Good luck


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Considering you're still living with mum and no doubt you'll need to know what you're getting into I'd suggest you source Ron Baxter's book or one of the above mentioned books before starting.
> You should also get some preparation under your belt. Lots of people seem to be getting into breeding without looking into it properly, so in a bid to help steer you in the right direction here's a few pointers:
> 1. Make sure what you're breeding are guaranteed to be of the same species. Mixing up the species eg. G. rosea NCF, CCF and RCF or many of the Avics is helping to create the mess we have today with these species. I've seen some threads in here where breeding has occured and the breeders weren't even aware of issues of ID! Source breeding pairs from the likes of TSS or pick species that are most obvious.
> 2. Check out the conditioning required. Without such its easy to breed a species that will do no more than breed. They may or may not lay a sac, they may produce an infertile sac, they may eat the sac or the sac might not have the right conditions to produce slings. If the slings are expensive its likely you'll need to observe conditioning.
> ...


 Thanks!
that was an awesome reply :2thumb:
Yeah I'll invest in some books research on the net and calculate all the costs and time an stuff.
I'm quite interested in breeding E.pachypus they aint too pricey.
Think I'm gonna look into a couple of species and narrow down my list and ask around for more info on which-ever spp it comes down to. 
Thanks again for a great reply.
Ash.
:no1:: victory::no1:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

my first breeding attemp was with G.roseas. My opinion was, that because they were the most common starter tarantula and have a rep for being docile that they would be the easiest to breed! Well it was unsuccesfull after many attempts.

Then i got my hands on a few female H. gigas and a mature male, He mated 2 of them first time. (the third was sold before i attempted to breed) but evrything went well (i think) 

hopefully at least one will be succesfull. i will let you know how they get on.


----------

